# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Кто из вас рисует?

## Lena

Думаю, что чаще это будут рисунки ручкой или простым карандашом. Не важно. Покажите, что вы рисуете. Знаю, что многие рисунки будут не окровавленные и не по теме смерти. Главное, покажите. Чтобы это нибыло... покажите свои рисунки. Мне интиресны ваши души и ваши мысли, восприятие мира. И неважно красиво или не очень. Просто мне интиресна эта тема- что рисуют такие как мы.

----------


## Lena

Мои выглядят так:







 Это масло на холстах, когда мне было одиноко. 
 Постепенно буду добавлять разную технику и акварель и карандаш и всякое разное...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

отличные рисунки  :Smile: 
у тебя просто талант)

пожалуй покажу свою мазню) конечно там ничего сверхъестественного, даже стыдно, по сравнению  с твоими)

1)   http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/f.../f_6755849.jpg

2)   http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/f.../f_6667888.jpg

----------


## NoNaMe

У тебя реально таллант.

А я серьезно не рисую.
Вот, с очень скушной лекции:

----------


## Anubis

Вы все классно рисуете, зря комплексуете!

----------


## fucka rolla

отсканирую -выложу...

----------


## тень_мечты

тож немнога рисую. конешн таланта никакого. по сравнению с твоими эт мазня. но все-таки выложу. хотя рисунки довольно туповатые и странные...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Lena, мне до твоих рисунков конечно очень далеко... Да и рисую я только в карандаше. Но, может они все-таки ничего?   :Embarrassment: ops: 




К сожалению, этим рисункам уже год, просто новых я уже давно не рисовала.

А этот рисунок я вообще в 14 лет нарисовала![/img]

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А этого дракочика я нарисовала вчера!

----------


## Lena

Та вы шо  :Big Grin:  

Даже и не представляла, сколько у нас тут художников!!!
Мне все нравится. У каждого свой стиль. Карандаш тоже люблю! И ручкой, и вообще любую технику приветствую.*fucka rolla* зажал свои рисунки  :Frown:   не фастается :roll:

----------


## Lena

*Светлый Ангел*
змеюка прикольная :!:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Спасибо! :lol:

----------


## stre10k

даааа, кобра вообще класс...
я вообще не рисую.. ну не получается вообще никак... и не нравится и желаения особого нет... люблю смотерть на чужие рисунки и завидовать

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я просто с детства не рисовала всяких пушистых животных, а рисовала только змей и, видимо, набила руку.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А это два наброска из моего блокнотика, этим я в учебное время занимаюсь или когда нечем заняться.
 
На мой взгляд эта девушка очень грустная и одинокая...


А вот такой я вижу себя в душе.

----------


## Аска

*Светлый Ангел*, а ты такая и есть - как на последнем рисунке. Даже внешнее сходство есть) Очень нравится сжатый кулачок.

----------


## Anathema666666

(с)

----------


## Аска

*Anathema666666*, вау!
Офигенно.

----------


## Freezer2007

*класно*,
а я ток в фотошопе,и то абстракции

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Аска*, так я и хотела, чтоб похоже было=)
*Anathema666666*, очень-очень здорово!

----------


## Габо

Думаю, отдельную тему создавать не стоит, выложу пару картин Станислава Плутенко.

Вечер. Безветрие


Длинноносая Мадонна.


Звуки первого поезда.


Игра.


Лестница желаний.


Механическая клоунада.


Пастушок.


Праздник по случаю поимки рыбы.


Пространство дамы червей.


Птичий сон.


Пугало времени.


Расселина.


Скрипичный декаданс.


Сон с белой розой.

----------


## Kronos

[quote="Anathema666666"]  (с)[/quote
Вот это супер мега рисунок, я тоже рисую, но выкладывать не буду, хотя люди говорят, что я хорошо рисую...  :Embarrassment: ops: 
P.S. А в чем ты напарницу ищешь? А напарник подойдет?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Вот это у меня сегодня получилось...Рисунком сложно назвать, но отнести к стихам еще сложнее, поэтому выложу тут...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Freezer2007

http://&#91;img]http://cs1052.vkontakte.....jpg&#91;/img]
гг, я на паре рисовал, карандашом оно луче смотрица, я его потом в шопе разукрасить пытался, невышло((

----------


## narko

фсе крутые... а я как лох рисую в тетрадке ручкай сваи мысли)) с садика.. =)

----------


## riogo

я не рисую, но выризаю из дерева сейчас какраз работаю над одной работой и когда закончу могу её повесить в роли фото

----------


## Scream

я рисую на полотне... может выложу...

----------


## riogo

*Scream*
выкладовай

----------


## Scream

http://i.piccy.kiev.ua/i/d3/3e/fa4cf...280a711e2.jpeg

----------


## Агата

честно скажу - мне все рисунки нравятся! ну, у *Lena* вплане техники конкурентов нет канеш  :Smile: , но вот вплане идеи мне понравились рисунки *тень_мечты*: какие-то сложные, нихрена не понятные, но именно это и клева, сразу начинаешь думать:"а что же тут такое сказано...?"
от рисунков *Светлого Ангела* я вообще в восторге!

----------


## MATARIEL

Многие здесь рисунки даже в сравнение не идут с моими,.... но все равно выложу....

----------


## Aska

Последний хорош. Белый плащ с красным подбоем - мечта...
А ещё нравится на всех 3х эффект прожектора.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Aska*, пасибки....  :Embarrassment: ops:
У мя тут есть Аска....тока из "Дети древнего бога"

----------


## Aska

*MATARIEL*, мило) Нравятся "сливочные" крылья.

----------


## Bullet

*MATARIEL*,а мне заяц понравился. классный заяц...

----------


## MeiLi

.......

----------


## MATARIEL

*MeiLi*, а какую???...какого типа?....скажи - я нарисую ^_______^

----------


## Zorro

рисунки -супер   :Smile:

----------


## Mariah

Да, рисунки рульные действительно! Подскажите пожалуйста особо одарённой, каким образом можно выложить картинку на форум, как это делать вообще?  :Frown:

----------


## Агата

блин, *MATARIEL*, я прям в восторге от твоих рисунков! :!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## WICKED

Рисунки ваще супер!....я вот с детства рисовать не умею
*MATARIEL* это где ты так нарисовал? в фотошопе?

----------


## Агата

Мне вот тож особенно последняя девушка понравилась . кровавая такая  :Smile:

----------


## MeiLi

........

----------


## ~Broken Love~

я рисую ангелов и разбитые сердца. Получается неплохо. Мне нрава.

----------


## riogo

*~Broken Love~*
вывешивай посмотреть

----------


## ~Broken Love~

позже - обязательно)

----------


## videokid

Парочка моих старых рисунков. Фотографировала на телефон, так что вышло паршиво.

----------


## Slipknot

простите конечно. давно хочу выложить пару рисунков. но не знаю как. тоесть знаю-если есть ссылка на картинку. А можно как нибудь непосредственно с Компа?.. прям сюда? потому что картинки нигде в нете не висят. а если обяз в Нете выкладывать сначала, то где лучше?. 
ещё раз простите. честно не знаю.

----------


## AI_Madness

*Slipknot*



> обяз в Нете выкладывать сначала, то где лучше?.


 Вот тут можно
http://imageshack.us/

----------


## Психоделика

*videokid*
мну понра  :Smile:   люблю в таком стиле

----------


## Психоделика

надо сови выложить...сфотктаь и выложить..ждите короче еси соберуся

----------


## Slipknot

*AI_Madness*
 а нет, что бы больше 1.5 мб выкладывать можно было? у меня скажем картинки по 10 мб. есть одна на 55 мб. сжимала. просто сканер ахереть какое качество выдает..

----------


## AI_Madness

*Slipknot*
Даже не знаю. Пользовался только этим сайтом.
Лучше в фотошопе уменьшить картинки.

----------


## Slipknot

там и уменьшала... они изначально ещё больше были. просто я сканировала не на обычном сканере.. ) хм..поискать надо..но спс. если не получится уменьшу качество..

----------


## MATARIEL

Я тута.......прищёль)))))
Воть еще....

----------


## MATARIEL

> MATARIEL это где ты так нарисовал? в фотошопе?


 Угум....но хачу освоить другие проги....например Panter....грят хорошая штука...
*videokid*, касиво...1 арт - эт 2 девушки???....если да, то ваще супер!!!!! :wink:

----------


## Slipknot

а) вот подходящий сайтик)))

----------


## Slipknot



----------


## Slipknot



----------


## videokid

> *videokid*, касиво...1 арт - эт 2 девушки???....если да, то ваще супер!!!!! :wink:


 а это так важно?  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, ппц.....*ищет упавшую челюсть*  ваще круто!!!....




> а это так важно? Smile


 Да нет....просто спросил)))))

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
cпасибо за высокую оценку) но если смотреть трезво) то не так и красиво) за неименеем какого либо образования худ. там все как то криво)  =( ну лан)) 
кстати-хотела тебя спросить... а ты сначала ведь карандашом рисуешь? а потом в фотошопе обрабатываешь?... афигеть. у меня не получается так.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, спасибо....я тоже худ. школу не заканчивал....самоучка, кста сначало тоже класику рисовал...давнооооо....Давинчи срисовывал :lol: 
А у тебя тени красивые и строение тела боле-менее правильные.



> а ты сначала ведь карандашом рисуешь? а потом в фотошопе обрабатываешь?


 Да....мечтаю о цифровом планшете)))))))

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
Аналогично о планшете))))))
но дешевый покупать отказываются) а дорогой пока что не спешат покупать. ) 
надо заработать самой)) лето скоро))..

----------


## MATARIEL

> надо заработать самой)) лето скоро))..


 Да....я тоже хочу работать....думаю даже сейчас начать

А вот секретные хроники моих лекций по математике))))) Отражает мое истинное отношение к ней...

----------


## MATARIEL

Никто не смотрит... ну и ладно..., я все равно буду выкладывать...)

----------


## Freezer2007

это я в шопе делал с нуля

----------


## MATARIEL

Скока фильтров....о_О а скока она весит изначально?...)))

----------


## Freezer2007

полтора метра в джпеке

----------


## MATARIEL

ого... у меня типа таких работ весили по 10 - 20 метров...)))

----------


## Freezer2007

Я минималист(думаю это значит именно то что я хотел сказать)

----------


## Агата

Классно вы рисуете!!!! рисуйте больше!!!!!   :Big Grin:   тока плиз подписывайте свои работы - ато жалко ж ведь: попадут к кому нидь на комп, и имя автора канет в Лету :cry:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, нибоись...)))) у меня есть неоспоримы доказательства того, что они мои!... :wink:

----------


## Агата

> у меня есть неоспоримы доказательства того, что они мои!...


 какие?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ну например есть фотошоповские файлы со всеми слоями, где виден сам процесс работы...)
или есть оригинальны отсканированные... наброски... :wink: 
на крайний случай есть альбом с зарисовками...

----------


## MATARIEL

Но ведь подпись можно подделать... стоит из за нее парится...?

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, не , ну а вот представь, что человеку на комп просто попала картинка (твоя), он вовсе не хочет присваивать авторские права на нее, но она не подписана и таким образом он не знает, кто автор... нехорошо это=(  так что подписывай!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
А мне пох, я таких десяток за 15 минут наштампую)))), а авторство мне ещё рановато, сначала в шопе работать надо научится)))

----------


## MATARIEL

А если научился то надо подписывать...?
*Агата*, хорошо-хорошо... уговорила.., впреть буду подписывать))))

----------


## Агата

*Freezer2007*, уууу, какие мы!=))) а мне потом сидеть и каждую картинку подписывать... :roll: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> Агата, хорошо-хорошо... уговорила.., впреть буду подписывать))))


 Ура!урау!ура!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Deathstyle

Сейчас я давно уже не рисую...

----------


## Агата

*Deathstyle*, мне нра... Грех? он замаливает грехи?

----------


## Агата

http://www.yazgulu.com/Guller/146.swf

смотрите!! и вот скажите мну, как это сделано?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deathstyle

> *Deathstyle*, мне нра... Грех? он замаливает грехи?


 возможно...

----------


## Slipknot

попробовала Обработать рисунок Трех летней давности в Фотошопе. Херня  вышла. =(.. *MATARIEL*у тебя лучше получается. =(.. зато мне есть к чему стремиться))

*MATARIEL*
солнечное затмение, кстати, у тебя отменное вышло. мне нравится.
*Агата*
Кажется это Не ОН .. а Она. (нарисованна).
*Deathstyle* Целует может что то? Твоя то идея, личная, какова?Конечно-автору главное, что бы каждый видел в его работе смысл.. главное что бы он был, Но __зрителю всегда интересна начальная задумка самого автора..))..)) скажите Нам пожалст))

----------


## Slipknot

и вот ещё. кое-что из моего творчества) картинка не особо-но впринципе нормально. 
кстати-на фоне моего письма) к моему молодому человеку))ужас.. ((.. давно дело тоже было.. летом кажется)

----------


## Агата

*Slipknot*
ой мну нра! особенно где письмо!!!! классно!просто , но так мило=)))))))))00

----------


## Slipknot

:Embarrassment:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, спасибо))) а обработка нормальная... поменьше фильтров, побольше ручной работы))))
И письмо красивое.... эх... мне бы такое прислали))))

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
послушаю совет насчет фильтров..а вообще я фильровый маньяк. )).
а на счет письма.. ) 


> эх... мне бы такое прислали))))


 все бы ценили что им такие письма кто-то присылает.

----------


## MATARIEL

> все бы ценили что им такие письма кто-то присылает.


 А что... не ценят???

----------


## Slipknot

> А что... не ценят???


 похоже что нет. считают, наверно-что все само собой разумеющееся, и так все и должно быть. иногда горько и обидно до боли в груди. что ты старался.. сидел.. ночью.. вырисовывал и раскрашивал.. а человек-со словами-спасибо-очень красиво..даже не обнимет. ) так что-если ты ценишь-ты большой молодец..) ибо уменее видеть старание человека, дарящего тебе рисунок, пусть даже не красивый, человеком, которому дарят-это ценно-это основное назначение подарка. Imho/ и человек которому дарят-должен гордится тем, что ради него кто то старался. Только ради его улыбки.. его благодарности.. эх..что то я опять в астрал ухожу.извиняюсь.

----------


## MATARIEL

да ладно..) правильно рассуждаешь... я имнно так и думаю.
Сколько я рисунков подарил... но мне не нужны "спасибо" и всякое "ой как красиво" я в основном рисую только для себя, но мне нравиться что они могут дарить тепло.

----------


## Freezer2007

хренова зделано, но МАё))))

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
да нет..мне не обязательно это.. ) я тоже для себя рисую.
но если я уж кому то дарю-а дарю я только 3-ем людям) то хочется видить-что именно, как ты сказал, им это что то дает.. что они видят..что ты их любишь)
*Freezer2007*
Последний Листочек-Очень зачетный. Или это не листочек? ну я вижу тут именно листочек..

----------


## MATARIEL

Скока фильтров... о_О но красиво...последняя понравилась...)

----------


## Freezer2007

*MATARIEL*
мне нравятся абстракции которые с помощью фильтров достигаются.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Freezer2007*, а ты узоры сам рисовал...? а так черно белое выглядит красиво...)

----------


## Slipknot

*Freezer2007*
похоже на планету земля)) размноженную=)
 ну тоже решила работу из фотошопа выложить
свою:

----------


## Freezer2007

> *Freezer2007*, а ты узоры сам рисовал...?


 частично

----------


## Freezer2007

*Slipknot*
класная машинка

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, да...красиво))) тень и свет хорошо лежат..)

----------


## Slipknot

старалась =)

----------


## Freezer2007

огненый дождь

http://demiart.ru - вот хороший сайт

----------


## MATARIEL

Аааа!!!!... у меня фотошоп полетел...((((... терь сижу как без рук...(

----------


## Freezer2007

*MATARIEL*
вечьная ему память
там - там - тадам - там - тадам - тадам - тадам

----------


## MATARIEL

минута молчания!!!... траур :'-(

----------


## Deathstyle

великая программа была((( R.I.P.

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
пф-надо Лицензионное ПО ставить >_< =)))

----------


## MATARIEL

Вот еще.... на истории рисовал....)

----------


## alonely

У тебя определенно талант, Кролик ).

----------


## MATARIEL

*alonely*, спасибо.... и тебе *тень*

----------


## U.F.O.

рисовать не умею) рисую тока по причине таво што в падлу писать лекцию)))) выкладыюваю свой ужас)) громка смеяца не запрещаеца!!))) по причине таво што пары имеют свойство по званку заканчиваца многие "щедевры" не доведены до канца)))) фото далеко не лучшева качечтва т.к. средств на лучшее качесво у мну нету)) некоторые пиктурсы являюца плагиатом в неприкрытом виде граматно воспрозведённым мной по памяти)))

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*... интересно и страшно...

----------


## MATARIEL

А ты на следующей лекции дорисовывай...как я)))
А так арты хорошие.... понравилась обойма с патронами)

----------


## Агата

*U.F.O.*, а мне нра=) напомнило этакие зоновские наброски.
первое вообще словно лезвием вырезано.. хм, не могу подобрать другого слова

----------


## U.F.O.

ручка плохо писала)))))

З.Ы. рисовалось это оч. давно.. в те незапамятные времена когда я ищё учился на первом курсе.. и мона было не писать лекции))))

----------


## Агата

*U.F.O.*, представляю.. ты наверно ходил еще с вечно синими руками от пасты(ну то есть руки жестко пачкались, еогда рисовал=))) любишь оружие?=)

----------


## U.F.O.

не не руки не синие, хотя... в классе 1м-3м любил гадить на партах и стенах разбрызгивая пастик) сам я тож уже редка бываю синий))) ружее уважаю..)

----------


## Агата

> сам я тож уже редка бываю синий


 неужто на лыжи встал??? ты меня удивляешь!  :Big Grin:  




> ружее уважаю..)


 ну, твоя авочка это подтверждает :wink:  а я огнестрельное тока раз в жизни видела и то мне тока подержать дали, сказали:"маленькая еще! иди из рогатки постреляй" :lol:

а свежие рисунки есть?

----------


## U.F.O.

свежих нету.. т.к. времени нету).. затылок почесать некогда на лекции..)))

от лижаф будет грыжа) но спортам занялся)) тяж. отлетека называеца)) с нетерпением жду результатов здаровава образа жизни..)

----------


## Slipknot

*U.F.O.*
на самом деле-не каждый даже так нарисует. Так что зря себя принижаешь-причем-если верить твоим словам-воспроизводил по памяти-Не каждому художнику это дано-так что_) зря такая самокритика.
Кстати-почему то мне все эти рисунки напомнили какие Сталкеровские Будни)) ну там-пистолетик разобрать-СЛепую СОбачку подстрелить-случайно так с этим не связанно? =)

----------


## MATARIEL

Все.... поставил фотошоп... работы возобновились... жизнь прожита не зря...)

----------


## U.F.O.

а в 3ds maх'е ктонить коряцицо?)) или в других 3д пакетах?..)

----------


## Агата

> Все.... поставил фотошоп... работы возобновились... жизнь прожита не зря...)


 рада за тебя*ликует*

----------


## Freezer2007

воть маё тварение)))

----------


## IncognitO

А терь посмейтесь ))) Мои каляки-маляки с вконтакта(в общем ток там и калякаю когда скучно, на чужих стенках))) )

----------


## Freezer2007

> А терь посмейтесь ))) Мои каляки-маляки с вконтакта(в общем ток там и калякаю когда скучно, на чужих стенках))) )


 а под заказ стены расписываешь???))))))))))

----------


## IncognitO

и под заказ и под хохлому )) но вообще просто некоторым интересно всякий бред рисовать, ибо отвечают )) а некоторым рисуешь и без ответа ) не интересно таким ) поэтому в основном ток на 1 стене рисую ) кстати по чёрному фону калякать белыми тонкими линиями самое оптимальное, т.к. линие чётко и аккуратно не надо выводить, а делаешь чёт типо такого беглого наброска ) вообще на вконтакте есть прикольная группа про рисование на стенках, некоторые рисуют всякие красивые весчи по несколько часов )))

----------


## Агата

а мне понра, где цветок и где чувак на крыше... третью и последнюю картинку я вообще не поняла...=))) позор мне=)

----------


## Freezer2007



----------


## Freezer2007



----------


## MATARIEL

Freezer2007, последняя неплохо... тока фильтров много..)
Последние...
http://i002.radikal.ru/0804/f4/ccbc7b599d0f.jpg

----------


## MATARIEL



----------


## MATARIEL



----------


## ER

Matariel, круть! Особенно последняя самая. Эх, везёт же некоторым, рисовать умеют!

----------


## MATARIEL

Er, пасиб... повезло в одном, не повезло в другом...)

----------


## Агата

ну, товарисчи-художники, что, у всех творческий кризис?=))

----------


## MATARIEL

Угум..(

----------


## blooddusk

жаль,но не могу загрузить файл,поэтому придется обойтись ссылкой:
http://www.ugrei.net/forum/index.php...pe=post&id=362

----------


## MATARIEL

ошибка >_<

----------


## ER

Эх, Matariel, а мне по ходу ни в чём не повезло... Я так хочу научится рисовать, а разве можно научиться?

----------


## MATARIEL

Er, конечно можно.... и тебе в чем нить да повезет, главное не опускай руки и занимайся тем, что тебе нравится...)

----------


## Striker



----------


## MATARIEL

о.. о.. ого... вот это живот...) тока фон бы поменять, а так отлично..)

----------


## Агата

а мне наоборот больше фон нравится... кажется, что на негобольше времени убито, чем на девушку. хотя она в более менее правильных пропорциях... но все равно фон мне больше нра=)

----------


## Hitorimono

Matariel - рисунки просто шикарные.

----------


## Агата

> Matariel - рисунки просто шикарные.


 дооо, он у нас - талант!!!=))  

ЗЫ. Зая, не красней *подмигивает*=)

----------


## MATARIEL

Нюю... уже вогнали меня в краску...))
Hitorimono, спасибо..)

----------


## MATARIEL

Вот еще немного...
"Сны моей свободы"

----------


## MATARIEL

А вот это можете обкидывать помидорами..)) никому не нравиться... поэтому выкладываю сразу 2 варианта...

----------


## Агата

та ну??? и че эт оникому не нравится, вот мне почему тонравится!=)))че т оя не как все=0 тока поработай над пропорциями... там явный косяк с правой рукой, и с туловищем чет не то... в общем, вот если б ты доработал пропорции то я б сказала, что мне безумно нра!=)

----------


## MATARIEL

пасиба..) насчет пропорций я знаю... там не тока с право рукой касяк.. еще и левая,  мне где то сказали, что она просто мешается..)))

----------


## MATARIEL



----------


## Black Angel

Рисую не особо хорошо. Обычно когда заняться не чем, беру карандаш... и в итоге получаются монстры заместо милых животных)

Вот моя очередная мазня

----------


## MATARIEL

о_О я помню что оставлял коментарии к твоему рисунку, Black Angel... странно...
А это грибочки..?)
А вот это мне нечего было делать...

----------


## Black Angel

> о_О я помню что оставлял коментарии к твоему рисунку, Black Angel... странно...


 Может не на этом форуме? Или вообще не на форумах, это мое чудо много где выложено



> А это грибочки..?)


 Ага, галлюциногенные  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

Вдохновленно работами Luis Royo...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

может мне тоже попробовать порисовать, хоть время убью...

----------


## MATARIEL



----------


## Roman

последние три вызвали интересные ассоциации

----------


## MATARIEL

Roman, а что за ассоциации если не секрет...?

----------


## Roman

долго..да и личное это... я ведь мечтатель).

----------


## MATARIEL

Мои рисунки теперь тута...
http://matariil.deviantart.com/

----------


## WICKED

MATARIEL, ваще круто! талант.

----------


## Агата

MATARIEL, там ж не все твои рисунки...  туда выкладываешь тока самые избранные?  :Smile:

----------


## Lelarna

MATARIEL, у меня слов нет, как мне нравятся твои рисунки!
Я вот вообще не представляю, как такое творить можно! Так красиво...Буду ждать новых))))

----------


## MATARIEL

Агата, ага, что бы не позоврится..))
Lelarna, спасибо..)

----------


## Nocticula

> Агата, ага, что бы не позоврится..))


 Matariel, когда ты поумнеешь,мм?...
 :Mad: 
чушь какая

----------


## blooddrakon

> Агата, ага, что бы не позоврится..))
> Lelarna, спасибо..)


 Ну что за самокритика ?)) Я видел много людей которые просто хорошо рисуют, и твои рисунки , это гораздо больше чем хорошо ! Мне кажется что для такого действительно нужно быть талантливым человеком !

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

в надежде найти хоть что-то интересное специально просмотрел все 15 страниц, в основном полное УГ, хочу отметить только videokid и тень_мечты, у которых где-то просвечивает суть.

----------


## blooddrakon

> в надежде найти хоть что-то интересное специально просмотрел все 15 страниц, в основном полное УГ, хочу отметить только videokid и тень_мечты, у которых где-то просвечивает суть.


 Ты бы тут критику не разводил даже если просто иронизируешь. Многие не поймут, а люди стараются , обидно будет..... в конце концов каждый сам для себя решает "в чем суть" ))

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

что мне разводить, если критики тут ни разу не было, я не иронизирую, я говорю как есть. Ога, я сейчас тоже постараюсь и выкакаю какашку 2 кг., и гладьте меня по головке. Я уж надеюсь они не покончат с собой, из-за того, что я раскритиковал их шедевры. Да, каждый сам решает, вот и я сам решил, так что же мне врать и говорить как всё кавайненько и пыщ-пыщ красиво.

----------


## blooddrakon

> что мне разводить, если критики тут ни разу не было, я не иронизирую, я говорю как есть. Ога, я сейчас тоже постараюсь и выкакаю какашку 2 кг., и гладьте меня по головке. Я уж надеюсь они не покончат с собой, из-за того, что я раскритиковал их шедевры. Да, каждый сам решает, вот и я сам решил, так что же мне врать и говорить как всё кавайненько и пыщ-пыщ красиво.


 ну какашка это все-таки не творчество , а вот если ты из нее скульптуру сделаешь, ну или хотя бы фигурку вылепишь самую простую, то может и поглажу )))) Да и к тебе собственно претензий, пока, никаких не имею просто попросил немного помягче что-ли быть. Я про самый хреновый рисунок, который у меня отвращение вызывает до глубин моей душеньки, максимум что скажу "мне не понравилось" или "это не моё" , тем более что я лично художественную школу не оканчивал и рисовать не умею в принципе, потому стараюсь избегать резких оценок.

----------


## MATARIEL

Nocticula, стараюсь..) пасиб...
blooddrakon, спасибо за мнение и поддержку..)
Hvis Lyset Tar Oss, я спокойно воспринимаю такую критику, негатива тоже иногда полезно послушать...

У меня тоже нет никакого художественного образования, всему научился сам...

----------


## U.F.O.

матрица, похоже на заставку фильма матрица.. на 2м или 3м курсе печатали, вместо лабы т.к. к лабе неготовы были. немного в тему, но это тоже можно сказать графическое творчество. где та ищё фотки были.. непомню уже где они.. ((

----------


## volnapozitiva

Lena очень красиво, ты училась гдето или самоучка?

----------


## смертник

ну рисую я на компе, в пэинте :Big Grin: 
вот одни из любимых рисунков:

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Рисунки меня радуют их авторы талантливы, но придёт время и я нарисую другие картины на других стенах...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Может кто то пдскажет как вставить рисунок?

----------


## Selbstmord

*Ivan Govnov*, рисунок залей куда нибудь, скопируй ссылку на него, потом вставь эту ссылку между тегами [ IMG ] и [ /IMG ] 

Пример: [ IMG ]http://lol.net/abc.jpg[ /IMG ] 
* (внутри квадратных скобок нет пробелов)*

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> *Ivan Govnov*, рисунок залей куда нибудь, скопируй ссылку на него, потом вставь эту ссылку между тегами [ IMG ] и [ /IMG ] 
> 
> Пример: [ IMG ]http://lol.net/abc.jpg[ /IMG ] 
> * (внутри квадратных скобок нет пробелов)*


 Спасибо, пару рисунков на днях попробую выложить :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

"Два целых ореха
Расколотый орех
Штопор
Чесночница
Открывалка"
 Мне будет интересна любая критика.

----------


## Selbstmord

Очень реалистично выглядит.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Это очень старый рисунок.Называется "Бабочка".

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Остальное пороздавал,теперь жалею.Если рисовать не брошу выложу и тот над которым химичу сейчас.На фото не видно неряшливости, грязных линий, затертоестей которые добавляли эфекта-тревоги чтоли.На фото розмыто все и слишком реалистично или даже мягко, а я добивался ПАНКА.

----------


## Serafim

только карандаш

----------


## papaver

> только карандаш


 здорово контур тела прорисован.
да и концепция нравится

----------


## Serafim

thx)

----------


## yourschizophrenia

пастель.
вообще я рисовать не умею,просто иногда хочется.

----------


## Каин

Навевает печаль.

----------


## смертник



----------


## fuсka rolla

мне понравилась бабочка Ивана Г. отменная. 
и Я бы хотел, чтобы девочка slipknot еще выложила свои рисунки. очень понравились

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> мне понравилась бабочка Ивана Г. отменная. 
> и Я бы хотел, чтобы девочка slipknot еще выложила свои рисунки. очень понравились


 спасибо...я уже и забыл о нем)))В тот период когда рисовал его действительно переживал очень сильное нервное напряжение...

----------


## evalia

я совершенно не умею рисовать, если что:


p.s. тут -- http://vkontakte.ru/southofnorth#/al...4568_136464132 -- чуть больше.

----------


## fuсka rolla

пусть это будет громоотвод на крыше. пожалуйста )

----------


## EJSanYo

Рисую порой, и нечего над этим ржать!

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Рисую порой, и нечего над этим ржать!


 ржать вот здесь будешь
твое? так этоже круто!

----------


## EJSanYo

> твое? так этоже круто!


 Пока что мой уровень попроще будет. А будет ли таким или выше?...может уже и нет

----------


## evalia

> пусть это будет ведь громоотвод на крыше. пожалуйста )


 это антена. впрочем, пофиг, все равно рисунок довольно поганый. правда, остальные еще хуже.

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Я мангака. И рисую мангу про суицидников.

----------

